# Question about transfering from tivo 2 tivo?



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

In short, I have 2 boxes one in the livingroom & one in the bedroom, can I do a real time transfer from one box to the other?If I'm watching somthing downstairs and my wife is recording something and I don't want to let it record on the t.v I'm watching? Thanks to any heads up!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Almost real-time. Depending on your picture quality setting and transfer performance (wired vs wireless, etc.), you may not be quite real-time. With my wired setup and BEST quality, transfers lag 2-3 minutes behind per half hour of transfer. You may do better with a lower quality setting (I only use BEST).

You will find yourself bumping into the transfer buffer. Give yourself a ~5-10 minute headstart.


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok so I have a wireless network between the two, so if the wife has a program set to record on the livingroom Tivo series2- 40, I could send it upstairs to record on the other box?


----------



## rwrobb (Jan 2, 2006)

Amules2003, copying between 2 tivo's is a great thing, but it does require some setup to make it work.
I'm guessing you have some knowledge of setting up networks, and since you're wireless, you're probably using the internet download to update your subscription info - am I right?
Well, if that's all true, there's another step you need to do...
On the Tivo site, in the left-hand menubar, select "I have Tivo"
Then, when the menu refreshes, select "Manage My Account"
Once there, on the right-hand menu, I clicked the "Name your DVRs" link.
(Since I'm already setup, I don't see the stuff you'll see, but you can take it from here)
Name the machines, like "Living Room" vs. "Bedroom" (or Hers and Mine, whatever).
Then, you have to check the box that says "Allow Transfers"

Once you've enabled transfers, on each Tivo's "Now Playing" screen, the last item will be the name of the other Tivo. Select that icon and you'll see the contents of the other machine.

You may want to go to the Tivo site, hit the "Setup & Support", and then choose "Browse list of articles". In that list, check out the "Network Connections" area for Wired and Wireless networks and the "Tivo Features" area for "Multi-room viewing"

Good luck and have fun.
RR


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the input, are you talking about a program already recorded or a real time fowarding in a sense?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

amules2003 said:


> Ok so I have a wireless network between the two, so if the wife has a program set to record on the livingroom Tivo series2- 40, I could send it upstairs to record on the other box?


Yes, except for the head-start I mentioned earlier.

Actually, it's a PULL, not a SEND. You'll need to initiate the transfer (PULL) from the destination TiVo. When you're done, the program will exist on BOTH TiVo's.


----------



## rwrobb (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh, I'm talking about stuff that the Tivo has already recorded.
It appears to me that the nature of the beast requires that a program be complete before it allows a transfer. And as markp99 said earlier, there's a delay when transferring. I record most shows at Basic Quality, so I can store more on my machine. When I transfer, a half hour show takes just over a half hour to transfer. So, it doesn't seem related to the quality, rather something in the "send" function of the Tivo machine you're copying from.
(I saw another message thread wherein somebody was asking whether the new 2.2 version facilitated faster transfers, but I didn't follow it for the answer).
Since you didn't mention anything about whether or not you can, on each machine, see the other machine, I'm guessing you've got that "Allow Transfers" stuff handled, no?
RR


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Cool thanks Mark, I just went through hell trying to find the right usb adapters,after I got all set up I thought I understood the actions of the forwarding /transfering ect... thanks for your help & inpt.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

amules2003 said:


> Cool thanks Mark, I just went through hell trying to find the right usb adapters,after I got all set up I thought I understood the actions of the forwarding /transfering ect... thanks for your help & inpt.


Ahh. Reading RR's msg, I think I missed the point a bit. You will need to wait for the recording to finish on TiVo1 before you can pull it to TiVo2.


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ya , I have that figured out, but like you said it needs to be previously recorded to send it /transfer to the othr machine I guess huh? I was thinking/hoping you foward the title to the other and record so I could continue to wathch T.V downstairs.


----------



## rwrobb (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm, it sounds like what you want to do is to create a ToDo action from your Living Room machine directly on the upstairs machine and have it do what you told it to do.
I will say this for Tivo, they seem to be incorporating some good ideas in each upgrade of their software.
Maybe they'd take this suggestion and add it to a future release. Worth a try...
RR


----------



## amules2003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ya, maybe I'll give that a shot, and we'll see it in a future 7.3 update maybe?


----------

